# Warum wurde mein Eintrag aus diesem Forum gelöscht?



## thoern (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

 ich habe hier ein Angebot gemacht, dass entsprechend Interessierte meinen Root Server mitnutzen können. Warum wurde dieser gelöscht?

  Gruss,

  Thomas


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Angebote sind in der Form nicht erwünscht (s. Nutzungsregeln). Alternativ gibt es extra die Möglichkeit, Werbung zu buchen, siehe http://www.tutorials.de/sponsoring.html


----------

